# URA - Uran Limited



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 June 2006)

New Uranium focused company,

Previously GWE, recently changed name to URA

Definately a case of back the man as Michael Kiernan has jumped on board, also Kate Hobbs who was on the board of HMR and through her contacts established the relationship with Mega Uranium who evetually did the takeover, 

Only 35m shares and 25m options on issue,

@ 25c = a mkt cap of $15m very undemanding for a company lead by Mr Mick K.

I think its worth a spec punt purely on those two execs make up your own mind,

Cheers


----------



## juddy (7 July 2006)

Hi YT,

well you've got me interested in this one and that board looks impressive, but info on the projects they have acquired is hard to find especially since they giove no clues in their announcements. Do you have any idea of the details of the projects?

cheers

Juddy


----------



## juddy (10 July 2006)

Well YT you have certainly got me interested so I have done some research. Here are the conclusions I have drawn:

GWE obviously took Kiernan and Hobbs on board because not only are they notable figures in the mining and uranium industry, but because of the contacts they (especially Kiernan) have made during their careers plus the credibility they may present when dealing with foreign governments. One media article states, “His (Kiernan) ties with government people there produced leads to potential operating or idle uranium operations. And those same contacts are out there "shaking the trees" for others” (1).  From the same article, the writer mentions, “The latest of these opportunities came from his work at ConsMin finding new markets for manganese in Ukraine, Georgia and other parts of the old Soviet Union”. 

There has been talk on other share sites about Kazakhstan being ‘the’ country as it has many deposits and mines, but Kazakhstan is located in Asia and media releases make it known that at least “one deposit as being in "an eastern European country", the other in "a former Soviet republic". (1) Furthermore, in the initial announcement CEO of GWE Tom Bannerman stated, “Great Western is *currently reviewing two potential advanced uranium production projects in Eastern Europe* and we expect to secure exciting growth assets that will fundamentally change the direction of the Company.” (3) These releases also assert that the potential acquisitions are in countries where Kiernan has conducted business with CSM (I am yet to find a link between CSM and Kazakhstan in my research). I believe this presents further evidence that Kazakhstan is not a likely target.

Out of Georgia and Ukraine, the former has no known U deposit (2) which, in my opinion, leaves Ukraine as the “former Soviet republic"(1). The announcement by GWE (3) states, “The core of the Company’s new growth strategy will be to acquire existing uranium production and mining operations or exploration projects with near-term production potential”. Ukraine does have a number of projects that fit these categories.

Mining and milling of uranium in Ukraine is the jurisdiction of the state–owned *Vostochny Integrated Mining and Concentrating Plant* (VOSTGOK ). They have ownership of the Ingul’skii mine (27,000t), the Valutinskii mine (25,500t), the Severinskoye deposit (50,000t) and the new Novokonstantinovsk (Nov) project. The Nov project in particular is one of the most exciting in the country. One site states “The most important reserve to cover needs of local atomic power stations is the Novokonstantinovskoye deposit. I*ts reserves are twice as high as those of the operating mines. Besides the ore quality here is much better*.” (6) 

These are exciting times for uranium production in Ukraine. In March 2006 Vostgok announced plans “*to boost uranium production by 120% between 2006 and 2010*, raising the amount of uranium it provides to the country’s nuclear power plants from 32% to 71%”(4). Added to this, “The Company believes that improving the Novokonstantinovsk field project could lead to a 520% increase in production, which would enable Ukraine to meet its domestic nuclear fuel requirements *as well as export uranium.*” (4) 

These deposits seem to be attracting interest outside Ukraine. Russian companies (5), in particular have expressed a desire to participate in a JV development of the Nov deposit. The Vice President of TVEL when questioned about possible cooperation in the Nov deposit stated; “The ball currently is in the Ukrainian side. The deposits themselves as regards their climate, location, *uranium contents look more attractive than many Russian or Kazakh *(deposits).” (5) 

In addition, during March 2006 VostGOK asserted they would be “searching for ways to increase VostGOK funding” (4) .  The question is does URAN fit into any of these plans? If the state owned VostGOK is willing to deal with the publicly listed Russian company TVEL, is it possible they would deal with an Australian company headed by some big names?

Now what about the “eastern European country” ? (1) In Slovakia, the Tournigan Gold Company (Canadian) is assessing the Jahodna deposit (7) which has an inferred resource of 7000 tonnes at 0.56% U. Estimated development cost is in the order of US12.5m. As Tournigan is primarily a gold company is it possible they are looking for a partner for the project?  Tournigan also have ownership of Novoveska Huta Deposit of 6527t U (inferred) at 0.064% U; the Svabovce deposit 2396t (indicated – inferred) at 0.19% U; and the Spissky Stiavnik deposit, 433t (indicated - inferred) at 0.17% U 8.

Romania may be a possible candidate with three mines operating. The first two; Avram Iancu mine (Bihor, Apuseni Mountains) and Dobrei South mine (Banat Mountains) are on the verge of being shut down (depletion) and are therefore unlikely to be acquired (8). The third; the Crucea mine (East Carpathians) (9) is in operation and is run by the state. Romania does not import or export uranium (9). On the basis of this evidence it is unlikely URAN is looking at Romanian deposits or projects. 

The final country which falls into the “eastern European” category that has uranium deposits or mines is the Czech Republic. However many of these sites are in the process of being decommissioned as are other sites within these eastern bloc countries and again I feel it is unlikely these will be acquired by URAN. (8)

On the basis of research and the evidence I believe that the deposits and mines within Ukraine and Slovakia are the most likely candidates for attention by URAN. I certainly won’t discount the possibility of Kazakhstan being a candidate as they certainly are very liberal toward foreign entities (10) controlling mining and they have a significant number of U deposits. I just can’t find a link between Kiernan and Kazakhstan and the discourse in media releases particularly the statement by Tom Bannerman makes me think Kazakhstan is not the target.


Of course I could be completely wrong. I guess we will find out in the near future. Any opinions?

*
References *

(1)http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,19027551-643,00.html
(2) http://www.wise-uranium.org/indexu.html
(3) http://www.gwel.com.au/040506a.pdf
(4) http://www.world-nuclear.org/nb/nb06/nb0613.htm
(5) http://www.tvel.ru/en/press/interview_topmanagers/
(6) http://www.madeinua.info/view.aspx?type=ja&lang=2&jaid=208
(7) http://www.tournigan.com/i/pdf/Jahodna-Prelim_Assessment-hi.pdf
(8) http://www.wise-uranium.org/uoeur.html#UA
(9) http://www.unece.org/env/epr/studies/romania/chapter10.pdf
(10) http://www.resourceinvestor.com/pebble.asp?relid=13271


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (10 July 2006)

Hi Juddy, glad you agree with me,

As stated this is definately a 'back the man' punt for me, with Kiernan and Hobbs (she is very connected with Canandian Uranium Majors)

Such a small mkt cap ($20m) with such great management should see any ann of project acquisition take this share price to the roof, also opportune timing being the 2nd uranium boom and all, should magnify its rise


----------



## juddy (10 July 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hi Juddy, glad you agree with me,
> 
> As stated this is definately a 'back the man' punt for me, with Kiernan and Hobbs (she is very connected with Canandian Uranium Majors)
> 
> Such a small mkt cap ($20m) with such great management should see any ann of project acquisition take this share price to the roof, also opportune timing being the 2nd uranium boom and all, should magnify its rise





The connection with Canada signals to me the Tournigan gold company deposits in Slovakia may be a target. 

Their assessment of the Jahodna deposit makes for interesting reading. http://www.tournigan.com/i/pdf/Jaho...sessment-hi.pdf


----------



## juddy (11 July 2006)

a bit of movement in the oppies this morning. Is something up?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 August 2006)

Mkt doesn't seem to be that impressed with its projects that its acquired,

For a Uranium company operating in Europe, led by M Kiernan, and K Hobbs (Former MD Hindmarsh) with a mkt cap of $20m or so seems undervalued


----------



## juddy (23 August 2006)

I've been accumulating these for a while now and think they have a very big future. Each time I have doubts I go to their website www.uranlimited.com.au and check out the makeup of the board. As you say YT, the make-up of the board and the m/c just don't gel.

 It's also good to see they have immeditaley updated the site with the latest projects too. The details weren't on there last night. They do need to update the Top 20. Kiernan and his son now hold 54% of  URA.


----------



## Morgan (3 September 2006)

Uran scored a mention in this weekends "Weekend Australian"  'speccie' column.


----------



## gtr (3 September 2006)

This company has a huge future it has excellent management  and overseas contacts,and with only 36 mill shares on issue (excluding options which are around 3 years away) the recent annoucements are just the start of the growth and expansion stage this company will have going foward. The Uranlimited website has alot of specific details about the future projects and stratergies including also possible USA uranium acquistions. It is not that the market was not impressed with the recent annoucements but it is thinking what will Uran be acquring in terms of volumes/grades and how long is the timeframe the market is inpatient most of the time.Uran will be producing uranium you would think before any australian based uranium company will be allowed to produce by the goverment,current mkt cap is a ludicrous 10mill based on the huge future potential a 50-80 mill cap would be a low and conservative number  regards Ranny


----------



## gtr (4 September 2006)

*Re: URA - Uran Limited Newspaper Article*

Uran Limited is fast tracking its goal to become a uranium producer this is a extract from Saturdays The Australian Newspaper Business Section 2/9/06.Kate Hobbs MD of Uran was busy this week getting a new passport and visas for a business trip to Uzbekistan and Ukraine.Her plans are to catch the present uranium boom not the next one,she says she has found projects begging for a home ones with massive volumes of exploration data.This represents savings of several millon dollars in exploration work and puts development start ups in terms of months rather than years.With uranium at $50 a pound which translates into $100000 a ton there can only be a massive future ahead for Uran Limited.  Regards Ranny


----------



## Lucky_Country (4 October 2006)

Looking strong and with AGM around the corner should be good for sp


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

Someone bought alot of opies at 20c about 400,000 so thats $80k when they could have bought stock at 30-33c but the volume wasn't on offer, 

They effectively paid a price for opies which would require stock pice of 40c to make sense (20C OPIES WITH 20C EXERCISE)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 October 2006)

I smell something in the air over here,

It could just be positive sentiment overall, or it could be an update re their Uranium plans,

Still very small mkt cap and chaired by some amazing people being K Hobbs (Ex HMR director) and M Kiernan (needs no introduction)


----------



## Sean K (12 October 2006)

Yep, something fishy I reckon. Not sure why the volume switch doesn't work on this chart. I imagine increased quite a bit recently along with the sp. Hmmmmm.


----------



## gtr (12 October 2006)

*Re: URA - Uran Limited   Going going to blue sky above*

Very interesting shares and options activity this afternoon in near term future uranium producer Uranlimited   regards Ren


----------



## Vainglorious (12 October 2006)

I hate to ask a really dumb question but how much uranium has URA actually found to justify the share price? (Is it a round number?)

Note:  The best management in the world can't change what nature provides.


----------



## gtr (12 October 2006)

All the details about future projects are at Uranlimited.com.au the potential of aquiring  close to or producing uranium mine/s is more than enough to increase share price much higher especialy with a low market cap of 14mill.Most if not all australian uranium companys will not become producers for at least 2-3 years if they find something worthwhile, that is why managment has gone offshore to where uranium mining is allowed and placed the company way ahead of the game in terms of incoming revenue and the growth and expansion of the company going into the future.  regards  Reni


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 October 2006)

Vainglorious said:
			
		

> I hate to ask a really dumb question but how much uranium has URA actually found to justify the share price? (Is it a round number?)
> 
> Note:  The best management in the world can't change what nature provides.





Last time I checked about the same as TOE, UNX, GBE and quite a few other speccies


----------



## YELNATS (12 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> New Uranium focused company,
> 
> Previously GWE, recently changed name to URA
> 
> ...




Oh please! When will those who post on this forum (and other fora) learn that that there is no "a" in the word "definitely"? Never has been, never will be. Regards YN.


----------



## juddy (12 October 2006)

Geez Stanley, that is a bit harsh on YT. I reckon with his eagle eye for shares there are a few on here that definateletyety owe him a beer or two.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 October 2006)

YELNATS said:
			
		

> Oh please! When will those who post on this forum (and other fora) learn that that there is no "a" in the word "definitely"? Never has been, never will be. Regards YN.




Are you defin*a*tely sure about that?  :

p.s. thanks Juddy


----------



## dubiousinfo (20 October 2006)

YELNATS said:
			
		

> Oh please! When will those who post on this forum (and other fora) learn that that there is no "a" in the word "definitely"? Never has been, never will be. Regards YN.




If corect speling is a requiremunt I wil hav ta stop postin


----------



## gtr (23 October 2006)

*Re: URA - Uran Limited Uranium Producer By July 2007*

Very interesting annoucement today by UranLimited Kate Hobbs MD interviewed at boardroomradio.com  regards   Ren


----------



## juddy (23 October 2006)

July 07 production. hmmmm.
 
I think this will be the dark horse of 06-07


----------



## YELNATS (24 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Are you defin*a*tely sure about that?  :
> 
> p.s. thanks Juddy




Sorry, I have just returned to this thread today. My apologies if I caused any offence, no offence was intended. It could be a generation gap thing. At school in the 50's & 60's we were hounded over our spelling, so much so I guess it became ingrained in our psyche. I once failed an exam because I could not spell "guarantee" correctly. My apologies once again. Regards YN.


----------



## juddy (25 October 2006)

I think we were all having a bit of fun.  

One thing I can't fathom about this JV between URAN and Integra is the name of the company: URASIA mining. Why would a couple of extremely experienced directors name a uranium company something that is very similar to an already existing and very successful uranium company (Urasia Energy)? Just seems a bit strange to me.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 October 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> I think we were all having a bit of fun.
> 
> One thing I can't fathom about this JV between URAN and Integra is the name of the company: URASIA mining. Why would a couple of extremely experienced directors name a uranium company something that is very similar to an already existing and very successful uranium company (Urasia Energy)? Just seems a bit strange to me.




Maybe they mispelt it?  :


----------



## nizar (25 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Last time I checked about the same as TOE, UNX, GBE and quite a few other speccies




YT that response is gold, iv been thinking along the same lines.

When i first looked at this, it was around 20c, and i seriously found it hard to believe that this company could get its hands on what iv been hearing that its got in Uzbekistan and Ukraine can be developed, i think the exact words from kate hobbs was: "development start time is in months rather than years"

Got me a bit skeptical.

Feasibility studies are done and infrastructure in place??
Why didnt a big company pick these up then??
Unless that MD is fairly connected, coz there are many others with much deeper pockets who id imagine would be interested.

Funny how its doubled from when i first looked at it.

Even funnier how the stock moves 3-4times higher when they change their name to URANIUM. Gotta love the market


----------



## juddy (25 October 2006)

what a fantastic announcement YT! We are not far off blue sky now. We'll know all about deposit size, grades etc this year. Oh and this is just the Ukranian acquisitions, there is Uzbek and Kazak to go. Borat would be proud.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 October 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> there is Uzbek and Kazak to go. Borat would be proud.





Bwah ha ha ha ha ha, hello my name Borat, if my movie not success I be executed   

On a serious note a clsoe above 45c would be an all time high close, with only the intra-day high 53.5c left to take out,

Blue Sky soon Juddy


----------



## gtr (25 October 2006)

*Re: URA - Uran Limited Uranium Strategy Accelerates To Start Production In July 2007*

Excellent announcement made by Uranlimited today this is just the start of the growth and expansion strategy going foward  regards   Ren


----------



## mmmmining (26 October 2006)

I have spoken with Kate, the MD when she is MD for HMR. She give me an impression that making money for herself is more important them for you, the shareholders. The current Uran is structured to benefit her most. The deal is so of conflict of interest. And I doubt about her strategy to acquire producer and advanced project through high-level officials and connections in central asia countries would work. I believe the idea is either naive, or currupted, either way very dangerous. 

I appreciate someone who is expert on this stock can connect the dots, and give me a different view.


----------



## juddy (26 October 2006)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> I have spoken with Kate, the MD when she is MD for HMR. She give me an impression that making money for herself is more important them for you, the shareholders. The current Uran is structured to benefit her most. The deal is so of conflict of interest. And I doubt about her strategy to acquire producer and advanced project through high-level officials and connections in central asia countries would work. I believe the idea is either naive, or currupted, either way very dangerous.
> 
> I appreciate someone who is expert on this stock can connect the dots, and give me a different view.





that's an interesting view. I have spoken to both Kate and Michael and did not get that type of impression at all. Why don't you talk to her again and put your thoughts to her. I'm sure she could clear them up.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 October 2006)

I'd have to ddddddddddddddddddisagree mmmmmmmmmmining,

Kate Hobbs floated HMR @ 20c and when it was finally taken over shareholders got something above $1.50, sure she likes making money and so do I, so thats perfect, I love it when management has a stake in the company, that way when the share price suffers they suffer as much as we do and its in their best interests to extract value

Kiernan and Hobbs are golden eggs for this company, you'll see, $1 in the next 3 months is my bet


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (30 October 2006)

juddy said:
			
		

> Borat would be proud.




Borat would like to thank URAN for fattening his Bank Balance   and hopes URAN's run continues, if not he be executed


----------



## gtr (30 October 2006)

*Re: URA - Uran Limited All Aboard The Uran Uranium Train*

Today UranLimited has reached a new all time high,much more upside to come still only a very low 21mill market cap.Company will become a uranium producer in the short term future, and take full advantage of the sky rocketing uranium price,uranium spot price up $4 to $60 a pound today.I would not be surprised if more JV agreements in uranium producing mines are to be announced in the near term future.  regards   Ren


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Borat would like to thank URAN for fattening his Bank Balance   and hopes URAN's run continues, if not he be executed





URAN has continued its explosion towards $1, as such the Government of Kazakstan would like to confirm the Borat has not been executed


----------



## juddy (1 November 2006)

gee fellas this keeps chugging along. I had been expecting a pullback when it hit 66c yesterday. Happy it didn't.


----------



## Beethoven (1 November 2006)

Up 26% on no news.  Surely this is going to get a speeding ticket.  lol  :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 November 2006)

Doesn't need news, 

Mkt is aware that URAN will probably be the first Aus Micro Cap into production and given Cigar Lake issues this will be big big plus for them,


Also Borat fully endorses this company    ain't that right Juddy?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 November 2006)

Well YT -I should have listened to you when we discussed 45 cents as an entry point ......Gee even the 'Kazak the Borat' could'nt have seen this one go past him. To those holding this share I envy you.


----------



## gtr (4 November 2006)

*Uran Focused On Imminent Production*

Excellent article just released on uranlimited.com.au click on media coverage then resource stocks nov issue.We want to catch this boom not the next kate says.We are building an international uranium mining house big statement from the managing director.    regards   Ren


----------



## Caliente (4 November 2006)

Very nice article.

The words *imminent *and *production *are very tasty     .

>>> my only regret is that this stock did not land on my radar and I jumped on board now.


----------



## moses (6 November 2006)

Yes, well, in a day of resource euphoria URA drops back. Go figure! Obviously I own URA...


----------



## Sean K (6 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> Yes, well, in a day of resource euphoria URA drops back. Go figure! Obviously I own URA...




LOL. I almost bought some today. The uranium fire is burning at the moment. Nice to be on the ride. This will probably have it's turn tomorrow. All it'll have to do is come out with a statement saying 'we like uranium   ' and it'll run.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (6 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> All it'll have to do is come out with a statement saying 'we like uranium   ' and it'll run.





LOL too true   ,

I knew it, I knew Moses was holding this one back  : 

On a serious note, that article that's appearing in this month's Resource stocks should provide a bit of interest, especially if this months Resource Stocks magaizine is not Uranium focused as that would leave far less Uranium  companies for the readers to chose from.


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

Hobbs and Kiernan have both slashed their holdings. That's probably not the ann holders need


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hobbs and Kiernan have both slashed their holdings. That's probably not the ann holders need




True.
And i wonder how much money they'll need to raise to required those "advanced" projects that can be producing in a matter "of months" not years as Hobbs has previously said. I suspect it will be substantial.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Hobbs and Kiernan have both slashed their holdings. That's probably not the ann holders need





Actually they didn't SELL any shares, they're shuffling their ownership of an unlisted investment vechile which holds URA shares, nothing to worry about


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Actually they didn't SELL any shares, they're shuffling their ownership of an unlisted investment vechile which holds URA shares, nothing to worry about




Cheers YT. I can't actually make that out from the documents. Can you explain note 5 in appendix A to Hobbs' interest notice. Bizaar.


----------



## moses (7 November 2006)

And doing very nicely today, up 17% and climbing.  

Time to play catch up.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

Someone took out 250k opies @ 53c thats a $125k order   


Also Sean not sure what your asking about? ?


----------



## gtr (7 November 2006)

*Next Uranium Producing Company*

Check out http://uranlimited.com.au/ all the other companys are just explorers except for PDN and people are getting excited . Uran will become the next uranium producing company what will that do to the share price? regards   Ren


----------



## nizar (7 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Someone took out 250k opies @ 53c thats a $125k order
> 
> 
> Also Sean not sure what your asking about? ?




YT when do oppies expire and at price can u excercise?

and how much $$$ do u reckon URA will need to buy those advanced projects and how do you propose the capital will be raised?

thanks


----------



## gtr (7 November 2006)

London AIM listing next year it is all mentioned in the resourcestock article on the uran website under media coverage.  cheers   Ren


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> YT when do oppies expire and at price can u excercise?
> 
> and how much $$$ do u reckon URA will need to buy those advanced projects and how do you propose the capital will be raised?
> 
> thanks





Like GTR said something re AIM listing, for now I think $20m or so for the ISL projects, as most of the Ex-Russina plants are there,

Opies are 20c opies expire May 09, I should have picked up more @ 13c


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

Someone just forked out $100k to take out 80c level,

80C level is a wee bit of a cap, if it breaks up its onward and upward from a charting point of view


----------



## moses (7 November 2006)

This is easily the stock of the day on my watchlist, and there have been some goodies. Even PNN is up. The Moses effect is broken   :


----------



## juddy (7 November 2006)

Borat want $2 is good, yes?


----------



## Sean K (7 November 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> This is easily the stock of the day on my watchlist, and there have been some goodies. Even PNN is up. The Moses effect is broken   :



Just one day doesn't mean your hoodoo is broken mate. Please PM me your stocks so I can short them!  he he.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

Breakout above 80c!


Heading to $1, must be that Resource Stocks article combined with U-phoria


----------



## Rafa (8 November 2006)

yeah, your right,
is it too late to get on this one...


----------



## killer (8 November 2006)

Rafa said:
			
		

> yeah, your right,
> is it too late to get on this one...




x2 im thinking its not too late to buy i dont even think its going to settle down much, anyone got different views


----------



## pacer (8 November 2006)

I recon uranium has a lot of potential for the upside till next week...but what has me going is SLA....
The natural stuff they put on thier bodies(cream) during the chernoble disaster actualy prevented radiation sickness!....and is up 30% in the last 10 minutes....reasearch it and read my posts.....the new green wonder drug for all illness......!!!!.....awesome!


Waiting for the fallout....post me on SLA....my pick for the stock comp!


----------



## Caliente (8 November 2006)

hi pacer, just posted on your SLA thread. Just out of interest, are there *any *journal articles stating the effectiveness of Ropren. I cant seem to find any.

This is offtopic so if u reply in the SLA thread, thats fine.

Best regards
-Caliente


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

I'm out this morning, bought the opies at 13c about 2 months ago, out at 70c-65.5c what a nice profit!

You'd be brave to be buying at these prices short term given mkts overbought status


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 November 2006)

They've extended their option to acquire the U projects by another 3 months, 

I sense that a lack of news flow will cause SP to drift lower,

Glad I got out at the top, but will certainly be looking to get back in should it fall too far


----------



## moses (28 November 2006)

down to 67c,    this must surely be a good day to buy?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (28 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> They've extended their option to acquire the U projects by another 3 months,
> 
> I sense that a lack of news flow will cause SP to drift lower,
> 
> Glad I got out at the top, but will certainly be looking to get back in should it fall too far





Watch for a break below 65c to signal next support level of 45c, having said that a few days back it broke down to 60c only to be bought back up again, 

I made too much profit in this one to be drawn back to it for anything above 50c


----------



## Sean K (30 November 2006)

Up 25%...


----------



## nizar (30 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Up 25%...




The spreads are criminal with this one:

1 10,000 0.825 1 0.885 9,500 1


----------



## moses (1 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Up 25%...



I got out today at 89c and took profits (from 69c), but suspect it would be a good idea to get back in if someone chart-smart like Kennas or Tech/A can make sense of their direction and follow up with nice noises. Hey, I tipped it in the comp this month too   which explains why it went up 25% on the day *before* the comp started


----------



## Caliente (18 December 2006)

where's borat! 

93 cents is very niiceee!!!


----------



## Morgan (18 December 2006)

Can anyone get the announcement for this one to download?
Think they should name a game at the casino after this stock- up and down like a yo-yo! :bounce:


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

moses said:
			
		

> I got out today at 89c and took profits (from 69c), but suspect it would be a good idea to get back in if someone chart-smart like Kennas or Tech/A can make sense of their direction and follow up with nice noises. Hey, I tipped it in the comp this month too   which explains why it went up 25% on the day *before* the comp started




On 1 Dec I would have said that it needed to test and hold above $0.85 for the break up to be validated. And a break below $0.67ish would have spelt danger. 

This move today could not be seen in the chart prior imo. Out of the blue, although a little more vol Friday than normal....This seems to be an unwarranted response to me. 44%!!! come on! If anyone was following the company they would have known this was on the cards. Day traders have probably pushed it tooo far IMO. We'll see. Good luck to long term holders.


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

up 54%

Crazy.


----------



## Caliente (18 December 2006)

kennas, I agree that the report has been met with much exuberance, however as a holder, I think there is more, much more to come over the next six months with Ms. Hobbs at the helm. 

The market has responded more to the fact that the company achieves its objectives and doesn't fluff around. They said they'd secure a JV by the end of the year and fulfilled the promise.

Unfortunately, I don't know the specifics of the Ukraine ISL deposits, but with a market capital of $23 million and uranium production projects/contracts secured and launching within next year one wouldn't you agree that Uran is still a significantly undervalued player in the market???


----------



## Sean K (18 December 2006)

Caliente said:
			
		

> kennas, I agree that the report has been met with much exuberance, however as a holder, I think there is more, much more to come over the next six months with Ms. Hobbs at the helm.
> 
> The market has responded more to the fact that the company achieves its objectives and doesn't fluff around. They said they'd secure a JV by the end of the year and fulfilled the promise.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know the specifics of the Ukraine ISL deposits, but with a market capital of $23 million and uranium production projects/contracts secured and launching within next year one wouldn't you agree that Uran is still a significantly undervalued player in the market???



I don't know how to value a company based on a proposal to form JVs with U players in Central Asia.   What's the pe ratio? LOL 

This could do anything. Up, down, sideways........Good luck, hopefully up!


----------



## Rafa (18 December 2006)

i don't hold, but have had this on my watchlist for ages...
too much procrastination on my part... cause i was certain this was a biggie, especailly after reading an inteview with Ms Hobbs in that resource magazine that was sent out to all EVE holders.

Their aim is to be the next U producer in the World... timeframe 1-2 years. Says it all really.


----------



## Caliente (28 December 2006)

ok... what the french is going on over with Uran?!?!

Massive spikes like this with no ann/news make me twitchy.  

Surely this is not just a re-rating based on the current U price?


----------



## gtr (31 December 2006)

*Uran New Uranium Producer In 07*

The market scan for uranium companys has Uranlimited at around number 50 on the list with a mkt cap of 45mill.It will become a new uranium producer in 07 of at least 2 deposits with more in the pipeline.The question that has to be asked how many of the others are becoming a new producer in 07,the answer is none of them.A very serious re rating of Uran will be forthcoming in the new year.    cheers   Ren


----------



## gtr (1 January 2007)

*News Article re:Instant Uranium Producer*

Extremely interesting statement made by Kate Hobbs MD of Uran in a news article released today,there is one other project we are negotiating with the government which is at an operating stage.Which would mean Uranlimited would become a instant uranium producer virtually overnight what will this news do to the share price once the market becomes aware of it?The Uran Uranium express train is getting ready to take off.   cheers   Ren


----------



## champ2003 (1 January 2007)

*Re: News Article re:Instant Uranium Producer*



			
				gtr said:
			
		

> Extremely interesting statement made by Kate Hobbs MD of Uran in a news article released today,there is one other project we are negotiating with the government which is at an operating stage.Which would mean Uranlimited would become a instant uranium producer virtually overnight what will this news do to the share price once the market becomes aware of it?The Uran Uranium express train is getting ready to take off.   cheers   Ren





Ren do you have that article handy for us to see?

Cheers

Champ2003


----------



## juddy (1 January 2007)

*Uran looks to become uranium producer in 2007*


Source: 	AAP
Published: 	January 01 2007, 11:00AM

By Ben Sharples

PERTH, Jan 1 AAP - The Michael Kiernan-backed Uran Ltd is looking to establish itself as Australia's newest uranium producer and is on the hunt for further advanced acquisitions.

Uran recently announced it had entered into agreements with two State agencies in the Ukraine to jointly develop two uranium deposits which could see it in production by the end of 2007.
advertisement
advertisement

But Soviet-era policies means there is little detail to be divulged on the deposits explains Uran managing director Kate Hobbs.

"Anything to do with uranium was a state secret in all of the countries of the USSR, but Ukraine, as a result of our discussions, has lifted that," she said.

"Every document has to be de-classified bit by bit so we have to be very careful not to tread on their toes by saying things that they haven't yet agreed yet we can say.

"What I can tell you is they have had positive feasibility studies done on them in the past, and deposits surrounding them have been mined by ISL (in-situ leach) over four years."

ISL involves pumping liquids into the ground to recover the uranium out of the ore by leaching.

Uran is planning to start an on-site technical review of the deposits by mid-January and is targeting first production in the second half of 2007.

Ms Hobbs is the former managing director of uranium explorer Hindmarsh Resources Ltd which was swallowed by Canadian outfit Mega Uranium Ltd earlier this year.

The company is backed by mining identity Michael Kiernan who is Uran's chairman.

Ms Hobbs said the company's strategy to acquire advanced projects has led the outfit to the former Soviet bloc.

"My strategy was to always look at advanced projects, we are not an explorer," Ms Hobbs said.

"The advanced projects in Australia are very highly priced and very tightly held, so I started looking abroad at historic production ... and that really led to me to the ex-soviet bloc.

"I could see the (uranium) price being high for the next ten years, which is probably how long it will take to get any project into production in Australia."

Ms Hobbs said the company was looking at acquiring existing mines, closed mines or ground with an advanced identified partly drilled resource.

"Uzbekistan and Kazakstan fall into the advanced exploration arm, Ukraine falls into the development stage and there is one other project we are negotiating with the government which is at an operating stage," she said.

"I've also been looking at a very advanced uranium project in the United States, but it is going quite slowly, and there maybe other places we will go to.

"So we are trying to carefully build a proper mining house, not an exploration house.


----------



## gtr (1 January 2007)

Thanks for posting the article Juddy    regards  Ren


----------



## juddy (1 January 2007)

no probs, thanks for bringing it to our attention. It's a wee ripper.


----------



## vanilla gorilla (4 January 2007)

I to am a URA holder and hope of big plans and big profits for the start of this year fingers crossed ! Any news or updates from anyone that has a little more research on URA wold be great ..... Thanks !


----------



## zed327 (8 January 2007)

URA has gapped up identical on the charts to both SMM and AGS. Kennas mate could ya do us a chart as this is looking very positive as is the other two.


----------



## Sean K (8 January 2007)

Yep, very similar charts but different stocks. Not sure how they will go from here. URA had the biggest jump I think, but different type of news. I'm not sure if we can compare AGS, SMM and URA actually. Very different. The gap ups were the general Uphoria sentiment linked to the 'Ziggy - Go Nuclear' paper weren't they?


----------



## ezyTrader (9 January 2007)

Given today's performance (and that gap's been filled), the pennant trade has more to go?


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2007)

ezyTrader said:
			
		

> Given today's performance (and that gap's been filled), the pennant trade has more to go?



It needs to break out of the pennant formation one way or the other and the earlier you can id it the better the trade will be. Technically it needs to break the highest or lowest part of the pennant to 'break out' of the formation. So one the up, $1.60 ish and down, $1.38 ish. On the up you could have a price target of $2.20 ish, but that seems like a big gain to me!


----------



## Rafa (19 January 2007)

This stocks been meandering along quite contentedly in the last few days...
are any of you original buyers... YT, juddy, kennas still holding?

market cap is still under 100m...
wish i had bought in when it was 20m, but am now considering buying in...
what are peoples thoughts on this stock, whose aim is to be the next PRODUCER of Uranium in the world.


----------



## Morgan (19 January 2007)

I have just a small holding as I personally like the story.
Have a "buy gain" in place a little above the current price.
Not doing much recently, but as can be seen from the chart, when this one goes, it really goes- hence a buy gain means I don't need to be watching it continuously.


----------



## Rafa (19 January 2007)

yeah, based on the last few spikes, i dare say we are due for another spike soon...

i have opened up a small holding in this one too...


----------



## zed327 (27 January 2007)

Only 37mil shares and supposedly producing uranuim this year makes $1.41 sound awfully cheap with such a shortfall in avail  able yellow cake. I hope to repeat this post in 12 months time to see if the horse has well and truly bolted or is just a nag of to the knackery. Your thoughts please.


----------



## moses (28 January 2007)

zed327 said:
			
		

> Only 37mil shares and supposedly producing uranuim this year makes $1.41 sound awfully cheap with such a shortfall in avail  able yellow cake. I hope to repeat this post in 12 months time to see if the horse has well and truly bolted or is just a nag of to the knackery. Your thoughts please.



shhhh!  imp:


----------



## Caliente (29 January 2007)

the kicker with URA is this "nuclear secrets" clause from Ukranian Govt. 

I would normally not have my money in a situation like this, but because of Kate Hobbs I hold this one quite comfortably. Anyways, should be a healthy 2007 for URA.


Come on guys, the cold war is over! Chill out already (or is it thaw out - meh who knows!) =)


----------



## zed327 (29 January 2007)

Trading halt! Hope it's good news i've got a lot in this one.


----------



## Caliente (29 January 2007)

hmmm... this has nothing to do with the option to acquire Discovery Minerals does it???


----------



## mmmmining (30 January 2007)

Ann out. It is Czech story


----------



## zed327 (30 January 2007)

Phew! Positive news.This could give the price a kick up.


----------



## thefisherman (30 January 2007)

carefull on this one, generally whenever there is a announcment one of the major shareholders starts dumping shares. they need something really good to break out and they dont have it yet they r just picking up crap assets.


----------



## fma007 (1 February 2007)

Anyone have an opinion on the slide in the last few days compared to other U stocks? I thought the czech story would have been more positive than negative?


----------



## moses (1 February 2007)

fma007 said:
			
		

> Anyone have an opinion on the slide in the last few days compared to other U stocks? I thought the czech story would have been more positive than negative?



I've been waiting to buy back into URA after missing the last big bounce, and today is the day. URA tends to make big moves (20%) up and down for no apparent reason and quite unexpectantly, so its a great stock for short term "buy low sell high" (and vice versa!!) opportunities. It wouldn't surprise me to see it back around $1:60 next week, not because I have any info but just because that is how this stock behaves.


----------



## redandgreen (1 February 2007)

a rewarding but potentially very dangerous game, but I must say, it is tempting!!!!!!


----------



## fma007 (1 February 2007)

I must say, i gave into temptation and bought another lot at $1.235. Didn't think  it was gonna go down to 1.16. 

With the recent spot price of uranium increasing to $75 and their push to aquire the czech mine, i think there is massive potential for this stock.


----------



## boy_888 (2 February 2007)

It will be interesting to see what the sp does today. could there possibly be a chance of the sp going lower then yesterdays low?


----------



## dj_420 (2 February 2007)

Interesting to see how this stock has traded. originally formed descending triangle to breakout to new highs. now recent descending triangle has formed, sp has broken pattern and has broken support around 1.38 to show retracement at end of chart.

next major level of suuport down is 89 cents. i dont know if it will fall this far given the fact that spot uranium has increased again.

so sp has to form some new support or regain levels that previously trading at.


----------



## moses (2 February 2007)

a burst of activity following ann re. March 9 share offer at 20% discount for existing shareholders on Feb.16.


----------



## fma007 (2 February 2007)

Announcment out.. Share purchase plan - what do people think of this?


----------



## bigt (2 February 2007)

Well my initial thoughts are its not great, people will drive up the SP to get a 20% reduction in their parcel, then after the deadline, the PS will drop again to what it was before...unless there is further news. So the 20% reduction on an inflated SP...may as well buy them immediately whilst still around 130 or not at all.


----------



## Accaeric (5 February 2007)

fifth consecutive drop of sp, any thoughts?


----------



## dj_420 (5 February 2007)

broke support when it started that decline. looks to have found some support around 99 cent area. look at chart ive previously posted.


----------



## thierry (12 February 2007)

Does anyone have any news as to why the sp of this stock has dropped so much?


----------



## Halba (12 February 2007)

thierry- no news is bad news?

i don't hold


----------



## mb1 (12 February 2007)

yeah people are selling so they can buy at 20% discount of the average share price before the official price of the options are set


----------



## zed327 (13 February 2007)

Buyers stacking up - IAP $1.06. No news - any ideas.


----------



## bigt (13 February 2007)

Time      SSN   Price   Quantity   
 10:13 16,629 105 500    
 10:13 16,561 105 500    
 10:10 14,548 104 500    
 10:10 14,434 104 500    
 10:10 14,307 104 500    
 10:10 14,231 104 500    
 10:10 14,214 104 500    
 10:10 14,194 104 500 

Some dodgy looking trades here? Bots?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (20 February 2007)

Any opinions on Today's URA announcement, I would hazard a guess these guys are about to jump the gun..........   .


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2007)

Ooooooo. This news looks ordinary. In halt to prevent a route I think.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Busin...lias-Uran-offer/2007/02/23/1171733984484.html


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 February 2007)

Glad I took my profits and ran awhile back


----------



## UraniumLover (23 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Ooooooo. This news looks ordinary. In halt to prevent a route I think.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/Busin...lias-Uran-offer/2007/02/23/1171733984484.html




Thanks Kennas i was thinking it may of been good neew and gone up like ACB , UKL recently


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (23 February 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Ooooooo. This news looks ordinary. In halt to prevent a route I think.
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/Busin...lias-Uran-offer/2007/02/23/1171733984484.html[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## zed327 (23 February 2007)

I don't understand talking up a route when the SP was $1.40 - $1.50 without anyone knowing about the Czech mine. The Czech mine caused the price to plummet to around $1 and now they miss getting the mine the share price is expected to plummet again. A little confused to say the least


----------



## redandgreen (24 February 2007)

zed327 said:
			
		

> I don't understand talking up a route when the SP was $1.40 - $1.50 without anyone knowing about the Czech mine. The Czech mine caused the price to plummet to around $1 and now they miss getting the mine the share price is expected to plummet again. A little confused to say the least



I thought the  the SP plummeted more specifically as a consequence of the announcement of the SPP?
We will have to wait and see what happens when the trading halt is lifted., i guess.....


----------



## zed327 (28 February 2007)

Gotta be way oversold by now.


----------



## redandgreen (28 February 2007)

oversold plus the 20% discount with the SPP, a no brainer you'd think, but then again, in these turbulent times,maybe I'll only apply for my $3000 allocation...
TBA.....................................................


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 March 2007)

Uh-Oh!

Kiernan Selling on mkt!

Not looking too good, sold *2M Shares on mkt*, still has 5.5M left


----------



## Mousie (1 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Uh-Oh!
> 
> Kiernan Selling on mkt!
> 
> Not looking too good, sold *2M Shares on mkt*, still has 5.5M left




I reckon he just needs the money, else he'd have sold out everything. Surely he'd anticipate the potential market reaction to URA shares if he sold? Don't forget he sold out of PMA and CSM in similar ways as well; if all those precede bad news he might have been on to something fishy within those 2, but that was not the case. 

Fundamentals, people, fundamentals...IMO this company has been oversold with a huge array of talented people and projects still on it.

And like I say if they're all leaving tomorrow he'd have sold everything - storm in a teacup really


----------



## Serpie (1 March 2007)

Was the Chairmans son - not the Chairman.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (1 March 2007)

Well Kiernan certainly held a bundle of URA (cheeky buggers), considering his lightening of the load, its held up pretty well. 

Some consolidation should be taken from the fact he sold the majority after the halt, some comfort their .

URA is not really a HV stock and Kiernans offloading has not only been absorbed intra day but it's held up well. 

URA bounced a bit on Tuesday after the halt, tried to rally up at close on Wednesday and had a good go at it at open Today. Not too shabby really considering their news of late and the now apparent selling pressure of Kiernan offloading.


----------



## redandgreen (2 March 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Well Kiernan certainly held a bundle of URA (cheeky buggers), considering his lightening of the load, its held up pretty well.
> 
> Some consolidation should be taken from the fact he sold the majority after the halt, some comfort their .
> 
> ...



i gather we all know  by now that it was not Michael  Kiernan (chairman)selling. 
They obviously felt it necessary to clarify this.
I am wishing down the price at the moment given that today is one of the days that counts in the averaging ( and I have alkready sent off my cheque)


----------



## Mousie (8 March 2007)

redandgreen said:
			
		

> i gather we all know  by now that it was not Michael  Kiernan (chairman)selling.
> They obviously felt it necessary to clarify this.
> I am wishing down the price at the moment given that today is one of the days that counts in the averaging ( and I have alkready sent off my cheque)





Looks like you've gotten your wish so far  

So, has anyone been accumulating? Am prepared to buy more if it slides...


----------



## redandgreen (9 March 2007)

extension on closing date...rats
they will probably come out with an ann that will completely negate the 20% disc.
in other woirds, at a guess, you can probably pick up the shares cheaper now than under the SPP...


----------



## Mousie (9 March 2007)

Which is why I'm having a hunch that these prices we're seeing may not be around for long. It should be every shareholder's wish to see positive announcements coming out, isn't it? Especially for those who bought in before the record date of the SPP?

Bottom line: If you have faith in the fundamentals of your stock, buy more when it's low! SPP or not, bugger all really...


----------



## dj_420 (10 March 2007)

ok lately ive been doing a fair bit of research on URA, BUT i still do not know what the main drivers are for this stock.

do they have a uranium deposit to mine? all they seem to be doing is "negotiating" with the russian govt. 

i would like to know, what deposits they have what jv and what they intend to mine. thanks for your help guys.

information seems a bit ellusive on this one.


----------



## dj_420 (10 March 2007)

hmmmm looking deeper and deeper all one finds is a cloud over all the information. its like uncovering the world of the sith (for all you star wars fans).

_"All information on uranium in Ukraine was previously classified as a state secret. This provision was lifted in November 2006, however documents must be individually declassified. For this reason, no figures for grade or tonnage of the deposits can be released
at this time."_

so they are stating that they cannot release JORC figures until these documents are de-classified. BUT they also say this:

_"Other similar style uranium deposits in the area have been successfully mined with recovery of at least 80% and a mine life of about 4 years."_

that to me says it is a very small deposit if it shows similarities to deposits with mine life of four years.

_"Uran’s access to uranium deposits in Ukraine is through its right to acquire all of the shares in Discovery Minerals Pty Ltd, which has acquired the rights to participate in the Surskoye and Gurevskoye deposits."_

ok so they have two deposits through acquisition which gives them the right to "participate" so we have JV but it does not state the percentages of each party. so are we to assume 50/50?

some very confusing reports that say very little. i also think that URA were quite confident of getting a JV in the rozna deposit before the govt said none of that. so they have these two deposits to fall back on. with a comparable mine life of four years. that does not instill much confidence IMO.


----------



## dj_420 (10 March 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> kennas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deftfear (10 March 2007)

I don't think you can say the price was inflated because of Rozna, news of those discussions wasn't released till 30th of January and since then the price has kept falling. Price didn't even go up after that announcement. The price has gone up so much due to the potential of discovery, although we don't know much about it at all, just that URA want's to be a uranium producer before the end of the year. Whether that happens or not is up to the Ukranian government I think. The annoying thing is that we didn't get a price rise due to the possibility of Rozna, but as son as news came out that URA wasn't going to have the possibility in the near future of mining there the price died. In another way, price when news of Rozna first came out was $1.40, then after the news that nothing was happening the price went to around 80c. 

Also it was Kiernan's son selling the shares, not Michael Kiernan the director, still not good for the SP though.


----------



## zed327 (10 March 2007)

Kiernans son is MD of Crawley Investments and basicly the old mans gopher. Crawley investments is run by Micheal Kiernan and it is him that would have orderd his son to sell.
 Something is starting to stink about this company. I hope i'm wrong because i put a fair bit into it.  
 Anymore directors selling out will show where this company is heading.
 I bought on the Ukraine development so Rozna did not concern me but Kiernan selling 2 million shares when the share price needed support does concern me.


----------



## Mousie (16 March 2007)

zed327 said:
			
		

> Anymore directors selling out will show where this company is heading.
> I bought on the Ukraine development so Rozna did not concern me




No more directors selling out now, instead one operations director from SRK Consulting has been hired, and he's out to Uzbek and Ukraine   

I still kinda wish I can get in on the SPP though, but I managed some nice top-ups during the correction, so not much I can complain there


----------



## Rob_ee (16 March 2007)

Mousie said:
			
		

> No more directors selling out now, instead one operations director from SRK Consulting has been hired, and he's out to Uzbek and Ukraine
> 
> I still kinda wish I can get in on the SPP though, but I managed some nice top-ups during the correction, so not much I can complain there




I am fairly new to the market and have always been confused by the toper upers while a share is falling  

The years high bar is $1.68 the year low bar is 0.53c so more than 50% drop.

Just where did your topping up begin seeing that it is today a few ticks above the years low ??  

The low bar was yesterday and the day before so if that was the topping up then good timing ... for now

Rob


----------



## Mousie (16 March 2007)

Rob_ee said:
			
		

> I am fairly new to the market and have always been confused by the toper upers while a share is falling
> 
> The years high bar is $1.68 the year low bar is 0.53c so more than 50% drop.
> 
> ...




I got in after the SPP record date AND after the huge correction but it slided a bit further down and I saw some support there (in T/A terms), so topped up yesterday.

Reasons for topping up: If I believe in what the company's F/A is telling me I don't mind. 

Some pros call it dollar-cost averaging, but I don't DCA for DCA's sake - if I still love the company and I've got the cash I'll build a larger stake. Simple as that. Bonus in-specie GWE shares coming on the way is just the icing on the (yellow)cake


----------



## Rob_ee (16 March 2007)

Fair enough Mousie.

I hope the market soon realizes the error of its ways and that URA gets to what it is truly worth.

I well understand the logic of "Topping_up" when the share price is climbing UP ... not the other way around   

Maybe it should be called Topping-Down.

Its just that most of the great traders past and present only bought more while the price was rising and pyramided into an already winning position.

I am not an expert chart reader yet but can not see any single instance of the share being supported anywhere on the 3 month chart.

Just out of interest .. were you holding when it was at $1.68 a few months back.

If so would it not have been better to have Topped-down in stages and lock in some profits along the way.

I am not criticising your method but trying to learn as I go

Rob


----------



## Mousie (16 March 2007)

Rob_ee said:
			
		

> Fair enough Mousie.
> 
> I hope the market soon realizes the error of its ways and that URA gets to what it is truly worth.
> 
> ...




I'm not gonna trade this stock Rob, unless the fundamentals take a turn for the worse, I'm gonna hold this until it goes into production. It just doesn't make sense when production plans are announced and it's still at this market cap of around 25mil. So since I'm not gonna trade this one, conventional trader tactics don't hold water for me. The cheaper I can buy the shares, the better my compounding results will be.

I'm not a chart reader too, far from it, but I sensed that the prices 2 days before would be the bottom for URA unless any other negatives surface. And no, I didn't hold any URA in its highs, I saw an opportunity due to the huge correction and invested...time will tell


----------



## Caliente (17 March 2007)

so does anyone know what the final SPP price will be? I'm a bit confused myself.

 I got a 5K parcel for myself under the impression that it is the 5 day weighted average before the issue date?


----------



## dj_420 (18 March 2007)

sentiment seems to have turned for URA, new operations mgr, SPP almost complete seems a corner could have been turned. or we have found the bottom in the short term downtrend.

from sp action i see the negative news from rozna has hugely affected the sp and has found a short term floor at 53 cents. next level of resistance is old support at 68 cents a break above this mark would see confirmation of the uptrend resuming. this is an indicator from old trading channel at these levels of 68 to 90 cents.

good news is at these levels market cap is 26 million. which is tiny when compared to other uranium hopefuls. in addition to this sp is well of the yearly high of 1.68.

in previous posts i had stated there was a lot of negativity surrounding this stock. however ann of late have started to change my tune towards the company. obviously more positive news is required. BUT technically it looks good for a trend reversal.

MACD has crossed over indicating trend reversal. slow stochastics indicate that stock has been well oversold. i also think a lot of money has been waiting on sidelines for both positive news and for a turnaround in the share price.

im still waiting for fundamental confirmation with positive ann HOWEVER on a technical analysis i took small position on friday with view of trend reversal.


so from here i want to see the sp break the 68 cents mark and begin resumption of uptrend. this will be aided by confirmation of discovery takeover or other positive news related to uranium exp.


----------



## Mousie (19 March 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> sentiment seems to have turned for URA, new operations mgr, SPP almost complete seems a corner could have been turned. or we have found the bottom in the short term downtrend.
> 
> from sp action i see the negative news from rozna has hugely affected the sp and has found a short term floor at 53 cents. next level of resistance is old support at 68 cents a break above this mark would see confirmation of the uptrend resuming. this is an indicator from old trading channel at these levels of 68 to 90 cents.
> 
> ...




dj_420,

Glad to have a chartist confirming my short-term judgment with what little T/A experience I have. Just can't see it getting any lower from a F/A sense.


----------



## nizar (19 March 2007)

dj_420 said:
			
		

> sentiment seems to have turned for URA, new operations mgr, SPP almost complete seems a corner could have been turned. or we have found the bottom in the short term downtrend.
> 
> from sp action i see the negative news from rozna has hugely affected the sp and has found a short term floor at 53 cents. next level of resistance is old support at 68 cents a break above this mark would see confirmation of the uptrend resuming. this is an indicator from old trading channel at these levels of 68 to 90 cents.
> 
> ...




DJ

I noticed the same thing, i like the MACD cross as well.

But one thing is missing, or rather, yet to be confirmed, and thats increased volume on the breakout.

I really love seeing a V on the volume chart with these trend reversals.

Another white candle 2day on volume would do it for me.


----------



## dj_420 (19 March 2007)

yes i agree nizar, would also like to see volume pick up on this one.


----------



## Sean K (19 March 2007)

Good chart DJ. I agree with above. Increased volume would be nice too, but looks much better at the moment for a recovery. Breaking that resistance at 70 will be VG.


----------



## Rob_ee (19 March 2007)

Caliente said:
			
		

> so does anyone know what the final SPP price will be? I'm a bit confused myself.
> 
> I got a 5K parcel for myself under the impression that it is the 5 day weighted average before the issue date?




I was sort of wondering that myself.  If it closes on the 23rd thats the next 5 days trading ... assuming average price 65 - 70c ???

Issue date is the 29th .... or would it be the weighted average over those 5 days

If people get the shares for 20% discount that would mean around 55c ...
Would this be correct or have I got something wrong here ?

Rob


----------



## Mousie (22 March 2007)

URA's presentation for Adelaide's Paydirt Uranium Conference is out as an announcement


----------



## danc (23 March 2007)

UP nicely today off .53 low.


----------



## happytown (23 March 2007)

helped along no doubt by todays ann:

"Deputy Minister Confirms Ongoing Discussions Regarding Rozna Uranium
Mine - Uran seen as favourite partner for future mining"

cheers


----------



## Mellow77 (23 March 2007)

happytown said:
			
		

> helped along no doubt by todays ann:
> 
> "Deputy Minister Confirms Ongoing Discussions Regarding Rozna Uranium
> Mine - Uran seen as favourite partner for future mining"
> ...




I come from Czech R. and I do not see any reason why our government would like a foreign company to participate (profit) on uranium in our land. 
Unlike Uran ltd. We have 50-year-experince in mining Uranium, have plenty of people with cash more than willing to participate on uranium fever who have good “contacts” in government and are running 3 nuclear power plants needing uranium.

<paranoia>
So common sense tells me that this “project” can not end up well for Uran ltd, but on the other hand the authorities in Czech are significantly corrupted, so the
"Deputy Minister Confirms Ongoing Discussions Regarding Rozna Uranium
Mine - Uran seen as favourite partner for future mining" suggest something like: If you give me, I will give you…
</paranoia>


----------



## happytown (23 March 2007)

Mellow77 said:
			
		

> I come from Czech R. and I do not see any reason why our government would like a foreign company to participate (profit) on uranium in our land.
> Unlike Uran ltd. We have 50-year-experince in mining Uranium, have plenty of people with cash more than willing to participate on uranium fever who have good “contacts” in government and are running 3 nuclear power plants needing uranium.
> 
> <paranoia>
> ...




nice insight from on the ground mellow77

cheers


----------



## Mousie (30 March 2007)

There's nothing like having a management board that understands how investors are feeling right now, thanks to both Mick Kiernan and Kate Hobbs both having 4mil shares plus 3mil options...that's a much needed announcement.

Congrats to those getting shares through the SPP, 45c is a great price. Anyone applying for more GWE to add to their bonus shares?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (30 March 2007)

Mousie said:


> There's nothing like having a management board that understands how investors are feeling right now, thanks to both Mick Kiernan and Kate Hobbs both having 4mil shares plus 3mil options...that's a much needed announcement.
> 
> Congrats to those getting shares through the SPP, 45c is a great price. Anyone applying for more GWE to add to their bonus shares?




 

For URA to holders to get shares at 45c they have had to hold from much higher prices. The average punter could have picked up URA shares in recent days close to the SPP 45c anyway.

URA has been savaged in recent times and its hard to even deduce a real value for thier assets/business plan..........speculative purchase would be an understatement in URA'S case  .


----------



## Mousie (30 March 2007)

If you wanna talk about speculative investments have a look at shells like RMG, even LBY (Are they still in a trading halt?). Salvation for RMG's that it's got management with proven turnaround experience (look at RMG thread), same here with URA - Kiernan, Hobbs, Kennedy, Martinick et al...plus 4mil in GWE.

Gotta also note that there is already an option to buy Discovery Mins for 50%(?) partication with Integra. Bottomline is it's not just wishful thinking anymore; there's already a huge possibility of a deal. And given previous successful HMR and CSM attempts I definitely think they know what they're doing.

URA's a producer if successful; RMG just starting out with acquiring POTENTIALLY SUCCESSFUL projects...good luck whichever way you wanna invest


----------



## Ruprect (11 April 2007)

Are we expecting an announcement shortly, or is this just speculation based on the discussions they are having this month in the czech republic?


----------



## Caliente (11 April 2007)

ok - i just went over to hotcopper and it appears it is related to a broker report from GT financial that was released today.

http://uranlimited.com.au/documents/GT Financial Report.pdf

While it confirms what we already know about the company, i.e. severely undervalued and one of the few actual companies that are on their way to producer status - it doesn't add much flesh at all.

Anyway - if the players reading the research are as powerful as they seem judging by todays movement - the surge could go all the way to the target of $1.20 from the report.

In the current U-phoria anything is possible/.


----------



## Ruprect (11 April 2007)

Good work - thats a positive review. 

If the surge in the last hour is anything to go buy, about 1.5million traded in that time as far as i can tell, then we might see the buyers looking for anything under that 1.20 target first thing.


----------



## professor_frink (12 April 2007)

morning folks,

I've trimmed this thread down somewhat to try and get the discussion back on track. If anyone feels they have lost a post unfairly, send me a PM explaining why and I'll put it to the other mods to see if should be reinstated.

Cheers


----------



## Ruprect (12 April 2007)

URA on the move again - just broke 80 after hitting a low of 70 after open. 250k traded in last 10 mins.


----------



## Caliente (13 April 2007)

URA touched 90 today before settling at 0.82/. Not the end result I was looking for, but given the SPP there are plenty of people who I'm sure are looking to lighten their loads somewhat given the appreciation.


----------



## nizar (13 April 2007)

Caliente said:


> URA touched 90 today before settling at 0.82/. *Not the end result I was looking for*, but given the SPP there are plenty of people who I'm sure are looking to lighten their loads somewhat given the appreciation.




Not the end result you were looking for??
Do you remember what URA closed at on Monday?
(Yes i mean this monday 4 days ago)


----------



## Caliente (13 April 2007)

Hey niz - I'm simply talking about the closing price. I'm ecstatic overall about how well URA has bounced post SPP, just thought that a settle closer to the high would have been nicer.

-neway off to play Guitar Hero II!!!


----------



## YELNATS (19 April 2007)

Anyone have any thoughts on how Uran's nickel spin-off Great Western Exploration Ltd GWE will perform?

15 million shares are being offered at 20c to raise $3 million. Is it worth taking the offer?

Anticipated ASX listing date of the "new GWE" is 23 May.

regards YN.


----------



## deftfear (19 April 2007)

I think it should do ok, I haven't looked into it with a lot of detail, but I would have thought that the old GWE's market cap would have been more than $4 million before the name change to uran. Since then the nickel price has at least doubled I think, so it could do well. As I said, I haven't done a lot of research into it though, and its market cap could have been less than $4 million.


----------



## ongchuan (23 April 2007)

Anyone into this? Is $0.76 is a wise entry?


----------



## motion (23 April 2007)

ongchuan said:


> Anyone into this? Is $0.76 is a wise entry?




Yes up 13% at the moment not sure whats going on but excellent news


----------



## redandgreen (2 June 2007)

hope the  SP lifts with a successful debut of GTE on Tuesday....I think the 

delay of the GTE float has not helped the already struggling URA SP..

we will see.....


----------



## gilbertw (26 June 2007)

What's going on with this stock? 

Down 8% in one day....Down 16% in the last week. 

Has URA fallen out of favour with the departure of Michael Kiernan as Chairman, or is the market loosing patience?

I would have thought the eastern europe was a risky place to operate. What is to stop Putin from siezing the assets if this company does take off?

Is it going to fall further? Some say it's a dog. I'm a bit hesitant on this one, prefer sitting on the fence waiting for it to flatten out. 

Does anyone know of any positive news coming?


----------



## redandgreen (28 June 2007)

the URAN website is quite informative.  

The SP performance to date has been very disappointing.  I attribute this mainly to indications by the company that things would happen in what can now be considered an unrealistic timeframe.
As far as risk is concerned, at  today's price I see the risk of holding/buying URA as much diminished.  
both Chairman and MD have purchased small parcels in the last few days.


----------



## motion (29 June 2007)

Hi guys, 

ok something is up this morning it's moved from 0.375c to 0.39 with buyers building up slowly....

Anyone got any ideas on this?


----------



## philmac (30 June 2007)

For some reason I've held this stock since 15c (oppies) so I'm still in the black. I'm hoping (probably in denial I know) that the many people who bought in at much higher prices than the current one have been bailing out in the last few weeks to take a CGT loss before June 30. The buy side looks quite strong so hopefully Monday things will start to improve.

If the tenements in Czech Republic are granted the price should improve dramatically because at least 1 of the tenements has historical drilling results. Also I think the political problems in the Ukraine have held up progress on their 2 deposits there.

Fingers crossed!!

Always the Optimist!!!


----------



## gilbertw (3 July 2007)

I'd like to see some positive news out of the Czech republic this month. Surely an announcement must be due soon


----------



## Fool (3 July 2007)

Dog of a company.

They split their only worthwhile resource when they should have kept it on board to prop up the DOG of a uranium wing.

I think most people are selling to get onto other stocks that have done ANYTHING in the last 12 months.

Hate to sound negative, but really.. we're in a mining boom where the word uranium sparks interest in everyone... and URA is going backwards.

I sold out long ago after losing a nice profit and selling at a huge loss.

Bad bad bad bad bad idea to hold it long term.

Will jump on board if they ever get anything signed on paper, but until then - I'd rather be making money then sitting watching this one dwindle down the drain.

Sorry guys.


----------



## zed327 (4 July 2007)

Totally agree with you Fool. I lost a lot of $ on false statements by the MD.
Why has the sp fallin so far - look below

In late 2006 Uran's MD annouced to the asx that Uran would be " producing uranium in 2007 ".
Almost immediately after this annoucement the share price lept to over $1.60 and at the same time the Chairmans son off loaded another 2+ million shares.
Jnr sold over 8 million shares all up over period of 5 -6 months which coinsided with very bullish annoucements by his father.
Since this annoucement Uran has spun of it's only tangible asset ( a nickel deposit ) and now owns absolutely diddly squat ( nothing ).
It's share registry now shows 51 mill - 6 months ago it was 35 mill.
It attempted to buy part of the Rozna uranium mine in the Czech Republic but failed miserably sending the sp plummiting down to it's current levels.
The chairman Micheal Kiernan today jumped this sinking ship and he's not the type to jump if there is any good news on the horizon.
Management no longer keep the shareholders up to date on their negotiations or reply to emails or text messages.
Unless Uran secures a deal soon the sp is going to colapse. 
Please research all of what i have posted with the company annoucements.
Allmost all Uran shareholders are sitting on very large losses.
IMO DO NOT BUY THIS STOCK UNTILL THEY HAVE A PROVEN RESOURCE AND SECURED DEAL.


----------



## zed327 (4 July 2007)

Just got this today.  Sydney Morning Herald

http://www.smh.com.au/news/cbd/sir-ron-indulges-sweet-tooth/2007/07/03/1183351209121.html?page=3

He ran from Uran

Two weeks after resigning as chairman of eastern European uranium hopeful Uran, Perth mining boss Michael Kiernan has quit the board.

It seems Kiernan has his hands full putting together a rival proposal to buy his old employer, Consolidated Minerals.

When Kiernan joined Uran last year, he put a rocket under the former nickel explorer's share price and promised big acquisitions which would make it a uranium producer this year.

Unfortunately, a deal with the Czech Government to buy an old uranium mine has been placed on hold and another deal with Ukraine has faced long delays.

Still, Kiernan's son, Laurence James, did just fine from dad's uranium company. He sold down $2.5 million in shares to buy property around the time the share price began its downward spiral.

But don't feel too bad for daddy. Kiernan, who subscribed for a $600,000 placement last year, would still be able to flog off the shares for nearly twice his entry price. He also holds 10 million options which are in the money, if not by a lot.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
There will be an inquiry into this blantant rip off!


----------



## dj_420 (4 July 2007)

URA on a very very bad downtrend.

dont know where this one may turn around, could be support at 30 cents, but with current market sentiment may break that.

very slowly and steadily dropping. two main downtrend channels, the recent one has tightened into a tighter trading range although still dropping.

any thoughts on this one guys?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 July 2007)

dj_420 said:


> URA on a very very bad downtrend.
> 
> dont know where this one may turn around, could be support at 30 cents, but with current market sentiment may break that.
> 
> ...





I first picked this stock back in June/July 06 so about 1 year ago,

I bought the opies at 13c and after a few months sold at 65c-70c

After that the options ran as high as $1.35c so I left nearly 100% on the table,

Since then however I have been watching what's been going on and its been a complete mess to say the least,

I am standing wayy back for now and waiting, IMO CTS is a far better bet



YOUNG_TRADER said:


> New Uranium focused company,
> 
> Previously GWE, recently changed name to URA
> 
> ...






YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I'm out this morning, bought the opies at 13c about 2 months ago, out at 70c-65.5c what a nice profit!
> 
> You'd be brave to be buying at these prices short term given mkts overbought status


----------



## gilbertw (7 July 2007)

I bought in at 38.5 cents recently, thinking it would turn. Part of me says hold for a positive announcement. I'm prepared to give this stock until the end of july, if nothing happens im out


----------



## motion (23 July 2007)

Looks like this old dog might be on the move up 23% today not big volume through but enough to get some interest I think... I hope an ann is out soon would be nice to pull this one out of the draw and dust it off.....


----------



## Fajsal78 (23 July 2007)

Hi guys!

New on the board, english is not my native language so forgive my spelling!

28% up, possible information leak? News ahead? Wont look good for the company if they release news tomorrow...


----------



## Morgan (24 July 2007)

Response to ASX query re sudden share price increase on no news:
"We know nuuuuuuthhhiiiiiinng!"

No new info on URAN website either.
This is sure one dodgy and frustrating stock to hold.


----------



## Morgan (24 July 2007)

And the quarterly report appears..............
doesn't look all that bad.
Result for sp??   :flush:


----------



## motion (13 September 2007)

Well might be ready to pull this old dog out of the draw, seems it's up 17% at the moment with some interesting volume going through.... it's not big volume but big enough for URA.... 

Lets hope it keeps moving up.... time to get this one off my books


----------



## Trader Paul (19 June 2008)

Hi folks,

URA ... from a techie's view, URA has been working it's way 
through a transition from a downtrend to uptrend, since the 
August 2007 lows.

Now that we have a right-hand bias on the chart, the pullbacks
may be quite sharp, but they should be short-lived. Recovery 
should be marked by a slow, steady climb, like URA has experienced,
since Jan/Feb 2008 lows.

Figure, that we should see start of positive moves from URA, 
tomorrow - 20062008:

           20062008 ..... minor and positive cycle ... finance-related???

           23062008 ..... minor and positive light on URA

      03-04072008 ..... aggressive and positive cycle = short rally???

          11072008 ..... positive news expected here

          14072008 ..... significant and negative cycle here

          24072008 ..... negative spotlight on URA

     25-28072008 ..... negative news expected.

          07082008 ..... significant and positive aspect - finances???

          11082008 ..... significant and positive news expected here.

     20-21082008 ..... difficult cycle = flat-to-down trading ???

     22-25082008 ..... positive spotlight on URA ... 

  2908-01092008 ..... 3 difficult time cycles here may bring negative news ???

..... September/October/early November 2008 look negative for URA, with first
signs of recovery starting around 13112008, then from 12-15122008, URA
should be in the next round of positive cycles.

have a great day

  paul



=====


----------



## zed327 (29 June 2008)

Beware of Uran 

Shocking management that announced in Dec 2006 that it would be producing uranium from 2 and possibly 3 sites in the Ukraine and has yet to secure a definite project.

Not one drill hole ever for uranium and has burnt millions of share holders $$$$ on ??????? 

Raised over 6 mil in early 2007 at the height of the U market.

Now has less than 3 mil in the bank (quite possibly down to 2.5 by now ) and is cash burning at a rate of 7 to 800k a quarter.

The MD has never delivered a successful project either with Uran or Hindmarsh were she worked before.

The MD is the major share holder of Discovery Minerals and Uran cannot do any deal without Discovery's approval.

Her daughter is also a major share holder of Discovery.

My guess is this company will fail within 12 mths and you don't want to be holding when it goes into administration.


----------



## scorp57 (5 June 2011)

surprised no one is talking about this one on this forum..

Its the talk of the town on all other forums!


----------



## STRAT (10 June 2011)

scorp57 said:


> surprised no one is talking about this one on this forum..
> 
> Its the talk of the town on all other forums!



 Gudday Scorp.

Talk of the town eh? 

Thats a bit of a stretch mate.


----------

